# Michelle Hunziker - Seen with her husband Tomaso Trussardi and daughter Aurora Hunziker-Ramazzotti on the dog sled in Sauris, 25.01.2020 (23x)



## Bowes (27 Jan. 2020)

*Michelle Hunziker - Seen with her husband Tomaso Trussardi and daughter Aurora Hunziker-Ramazzotti on the dog sled in Sauris, 25.01.2020*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2020)

:thx: dir für Michelle


----------



## luuckystar (27 Jan. 2020)

besten dank für Michelle


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2020)

ich find sie hammer


----------

